# Ice outing at Ladue??



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's my feeler post.. I saw Sam put out a feeler about Wellington, well here's one for Ladue. Not too far from Cleveland or the Eastern Burbs. Any North Eastern Ohio folk interested in something up here? Could be anytime, just a feeler.. Same type of "fun" format as the Mogadore outing that was just put on..


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm in for that one for sure!!!! i've got some good gill and crappie gps waypoints. i'll fish there with anyone who is willing to walk to them


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i,ll be in ,as long as it,s a sat.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm down for the Saturday's too...


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Depending on the date I would love to fish this one as well. That would put 4 new ice lakes on my list this season. Growing up next to West Branch and ice fishing Moggie really limited my exposure to many other great fishing opportunities. I am trying to expand my horizon. The last time I fished Ladue I was 8 or 10 I believe.

Joe


----------



## bobberhead2 (Mar 14, 2010)

I would like to try this one also as long as it dosen't snow an I have to plow


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

sounds good to mee to grew up pretty close to that lake and spent alot of time on it!We gonna fish the north or south side?I'd prefer the north but I might be alone on that one!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Prolly the North side only.. A lot of good fishing on the South side, but it may not be tecnically legal. I'd say the boathouse would be a good pull-out point, plenty of parking and enough good areas to fish within a relatively close pull.. 

I'll see how much interest we have here the next few days.. Tentative dates would be either Jan 29th OR Feb 5th?? Don't wanna step on anyones toes  Not an early morning thing either.. Maybe 10a-3p


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Jan 29th I'd be in.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

I prefer the north side....away from Fish2win's southside honey holes.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I work every Saturday, so ice fishing is out of the question for me; but that doesnt mean I can't stop by and see how you guys are doing while I'm doing my patrols, getting water samples and lake elevation readings in Geauga County.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey John you have any influence on the guys that plow the lot... just in case?? 

It's looking like another group is having an outing on Feb 5th locally, so it's looking like Jan 29th will be the target date. BUT with nearly 200 views and only 6 or 7 interested it's not looking too promising.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Will there be daddies?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i looked at this thread at least 170 times...


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

sounds fun the 5th sounds good to me


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I;m praying for feb 5th!!! I'll be fishing the midwest open in michigan on jan. 30. So please find it in your hearts to put this one on the 5th. I promise to share my honey holes except with ejh. lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The ODNR has been plowing all the parking lots & pull-off areas the last couple of years. In my opinion, they've done a pretty darn good job of keeping the areas accessible for vehicle parking.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I haven't been down by the ramps in a couple years, been primarily fishing the South end.. Good to hear they've been keeping the main lot clear!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Either date sounds good. Only ice fished it several times, hope for some good ice.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Fish2Win said:


> I;m praying for feb 5th!!! I'll be fishing the midwest open in michigan on jan. 30. So please find it in your hearts to put this one on the 5th. I promise to share my honey holes except with ejh. lol


There is an OGF Tournament planned on "Wellington" that day - just found out!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Lightman said:


> Will there be daddies?


You know how I roll....


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

will there be chunks also?


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

I would be interested as well. Never done much OGF outings, but I want to start learning some other lakes and it's a great chance to meet some new anglers. My son, girlfiend and I are huge anglers and would be interested. will keep checking in and plan on attending. Most Saturdays are open on my end, so whatever works for you guys....


----------

